# Solenoid Overdrive



## gregonbass (May 18, 2020)

Nice sounding build,  without the schematic I can't figure out what the micro switches perform outside of what seemed to be an obvious bass Boost. Help me out someone


----------



## Robert (May 18, 2020)

Ahh another one that slipped through the cracks.   I'll get the build docs worked up later this evening.


----------



## gregonbass (May 18, 2020)

Thank ya much Sir


----------



## cooder (May 18, 2020)

I'd love to see some more schematics as well please to be able to learn, compare and decide what to go for. Like Timmy 3, Super Stevie,
 XB-MB preamp to visalise how you inserted the mid knob and so forth.
And then if there's issues the schematics are essential for trouble shooting I feel, what's connected where and stuff.
Cheers BuGG!


----------



## cooder (May 18, 2020)

...and before I forget it it: Duocast schematic to see difference between Simulcast (which I have and dig!) and also Carmine Overdrive which seems somewhat similar without transformer or what's going on here?
Thanks for all the great work here, much appreciated!


----------



## Robert (May 18, 2020)

https://docs.pedalpcb.com/project/Solenoid.pdf
I'll get the others posted as soon as possible, they're on the list to do.   

Let me know if there are any issues or oddities with the newly uploaded build docs...    The new ones are a big leap because not only the visual format is changing, but I'm also migrating to new software and leaving Adobe behind.


----------



## cooder (May 19, 2020)

Robert said:


> https://docs.pedalpcb.com/project/Solenoid.pdf
> I'll get the others posted as soon as possible, they're on the list to do.
> 
> Let me know if there are any issues or oddities with the newly uploaded build docs...    The new ones are a big leap because not only the visual format is changing, but I'm also migrating to new software and leaving Adobe behind.


Awesome, thanks man! It's a lot of work and time in that sorta stuff...


----------



## xefned (Apr 25, 2021)

Does this asterisk next to C4 indicate anything interesting?


----------



## xefned (Apr 25, 2021)

Found a couple more asterisks on a couple of the 10µF caps. Looked at the schematic.

I'm gonna assume these asterisks mean "these were bipolar on the original Soul Driven, but they don't really have to be bipolar."


----------

